# Pointer trainer South Salt lake valley



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Does anyone know a good pointer trainer south end of the valley ?

I know Kenny Glass**** is great but he is unable to train right now  .... is there anyone else that would be a good second choice :?: :?: :?:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd recommend Josh McPherson.

http://www.gundogbreeders.com/breeders- ... zslas.html

He breeds Vizslas but trains all kinds of pointers and is very good. One of his current dogs, Deacon, is probably one of the top 3 or 4 field trial Vizslas in the country.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

All right... a good pointer trainer ANYWHERE in the state. Website ? Number ? Name ?


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

Josh Mcphearson 801-372-5481


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

I thought Keny was taking you pup to Montana?


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well he came and picked up my dog and a few other dogs to head to Montana, then a couple days later he called said he had some serious issues and was bringing all the dogs back, so got her back the next day. He was very apologetic and I didnt pry.... I hope everything is going better for him.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Keny is making the right choice here. There is some med. problems in his family and he is needed elsewhere. Believe me when I say you would have had a dog that came back well versed in the art of Bird... Doggin!

If your still looking, PM I can send ya some places.


----------

